# Mandriva 2010 Disappointed



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel disappointed in Mandriva 2010. There is not much difference between 2010 and 2009. If you run PCLinuxOS you can tell the difference right away. The same with Fedora Core and Ubuntu 10.04. The Powerpack is like 60 dollars too. Granted you are paying for Proprietary Codecs and DVD playback preinstalled but that is what the GStreamer Codecs are for. The Proprietary Blend is Fluendo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2010)

i have never gotten into mandriva. ubuntu and fedora are really my flavors of choice. the rest just seem bleh.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have never gotten into mandriva. ubuntu and fedora are really my flavors of choice. the rest just seem bleh.



I actually tend to recommend either Linux Mint 8 or PCLinuxOS to people who want a "get up and go" set up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I actually tend to recommend either Linux Mint 8 or PCLinuxOS to people who want a "get up and go" set up



i hear a lot of good things about mint. it is essentially a stripped down version of ubuntu, right?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i hear a lot of good things about mint. it is essentially a stripped down version of ubuntu, right?



yes and no. It is a version of ubuntu with a different interface and most codecs and proprietary program preinstalled. It also has a very straight forward but user friendly feel.


----------



## monte84 (Apr 24, 2010)

never cared much for RPM package system :x


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 25, 2010)

monte84 said:


> never cared much for RPM package system :x



ditto, i found RPM package system to be too slow. It was always waiting for something else to finish, but what, we never knew.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 25, 2010)

is it core optimized?


----------



## regexorcist (Apr 26, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ditto, i found RPM package system to be too slow. It was always waiting for something else to finish, but what, we never knew.



The irony of calling a binary package system slow. 
Running a source based system will change your mind about rpm.

urpmi seems to be solid http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Tools/urpmi


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 26, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> The irony of calling a binary package system slow.
> Running a source based system will change your mind about rpm.
> 
> urpmi seems to be solid http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Tools/urpmi



ah but im not referring to terminal clients. besides, the only distro i can think of that is speedy rpm is pclinuxos


----------

